

Aaron Sorkin: Steve Jobs biopic to be in three acts, all in real time. - weisser
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/innovations/post/aaron-sorkin-steve-jobs-biopic-to-be-in-three-acts-all-in-real-time-video/2012/11/15/841b9c84-2f72-11e2-9f50-0308e1e75445_blog.html

======
martythemaniak
Ugh. After The Social Network I can't think of anybody worse to be doing any
movie about startups and tech.

~~~
arjunnarayan
I absolutely _loved_ The Social Network. Forget that it was totally fictional
and made up. But it was the first movie that _raised_ the status of geeks in
the eyes of the average joe.

The Social Network portrayed how real world power and influence has shifted
from the Winklevoss type to the Hacker-nerd type. Non-nerd friends of mine
came away from that movie with a new found respect for geeks.

~~~
johnyzee
Because apparently geeks have groupies and sling code while playing beer pong
and downing shots. Who knew being a geek was so cool!

------
csl
Aaron Sorkin is, no doubt, a genius himself. But this sounds more like a stage
play rather than something that would work as a movie.

~~~
andycroll
Sorkin's work does always tread a fine line into a slightly theatrical/stagey
feel. Particularly the uber-dialogue he gets his characters to say... and I
say that as a huge fan.

His TV stuff can get preachy (see Newsroom/Studio 60/West Wing) but it's never
less than marvellous to watch even it is a bit of a heightened reality.

~~~
csl
Agreed. My main worry is that he will artificially cram too much in those
three, real time events.

------
aviswanathan
At least it'll take the heat off Zuckerberg for a while. Although it might
make Jobs roll in his grave.

